# Directv DVR scheduler app for iOS



## obeythelaw2004 (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm back with Directv after about a year and half hiatus. I downloaded the DVR scheduler app to my iphone and it works because I can schedule to record something when I'm not home but it doesn't give me any options to record just first run episdoes, for example. I can record a series but there aren't many options. I though I recalled when I was with Directv in the past that the DVR scheduled app worked that way. Am I missing something? 

Also, I downloaded the Directv App for iPad. I had gone to "watch on iPad" but it only seems to give a pre-defined list of what you can watch on the iPad. Can I watch any program on my iPad? If not, that is a major fail. Even my cable company allows you to watch all programming on the iPad.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

The DVR Scheduler App uses the preferences you set on the DVR with regard to First Run, Repeats, or Both.

The iPad app allows Live Streaming of only certain channels right now, but that list should grow as time goes on.

- Merg


----------



## obeythelaw2004 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hmm...Is there a global setting on the DVR that I can set to record only first runs? I looked but don't see it. It's as if i have to tell the DVR with each program I want to record.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

obeythelaw2004 said:


> Hmm...Is there a global setting on the DVR that I can set to record only first runs? I looked but don't see it. It's as if i have to tell the DVR with each program I want to record.


Yes.

Menu --> Recordings --> Manage Recordings --> Record Defaults

- Merg


----------

